# Bucks Keepers



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

What players on the Bucks roster as of now would you not want to lose?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Redd, Cassell, DMason, Haislip, Gadsuric, Pryssy,


----------



## beefdog (May 7, 2003)

*Keepers*

Redd, Cassell, DMason, Haislip, Pryssy, Payton, 

Kukoc for a while, Gadzuiric for another year at least.

Get rid of EJ, A.Mase, and J. Caffey


Thomas, Timmy needs to go.


----------



## MattFlair (May 12, 2003)

*Untouchables...*

If you mean Untouchable type player or Franchise Players...I don't think we have any. I'd move anyone on our roster in the right deal.


----------

